# Bachmann sale, cheep chassises....



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bachmann Parts is having a sale.
I just ordered an Annie chassis for $55, looks like a ten wheeler will be coming out of the shops eventually...
Only hitch? Shipping was another $18, but still a deal, methinks.
Sorry I don't have a link.
John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great deal!
those Annie blocks are great kitbashing fodder..










link:
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_623&products_id=4079

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Drivers are 2" tall, not counting flanges.
driver to driver centerline distance is 2 and 11/16 inches. 2.6875"
totally wheelbase, three drivers, is 5 and 3/8 inches, 5.375"

center wheel is unflanged.

Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea.... look at all that metal gear... it's worth 18 smackers!!

Lead the way TW... take notes... ( oh yea... I have one in a box.. saved ...)
...I could foller later. .. whence my dismals are done!! Hint!!

DMS Ry...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Peter Witt trolley motor block looks interesting for smaller projects. With the discount they are $40 each. Limit 2.










Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann are not honoring the 20% discount when checking out on the discounted chassis even though their promotion states 'any' parts and does not exclude already discounted items. 

"Now until midnight EDT April 30, 2015, ONLY, use the special code "WAKE UP" to enjoy 20% off any Bachmann parts currently in stock when you place an order for a minimum of $50.00 (not including shipping) directly from Bachmann's Parts Catalog on our website. Order today to take advantage of this limited time offer and wake up your trains to new parts today! "

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Call 'em and ask why not.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I Sent an e-mail so I will find out. 
Last time they had a 20% discount sale, it did apply to everything.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I entered WAKE UP and had to redo the form.... their reasoning states; REGULAR PRICED ITEMS.
That's why I didn't mention the coupon.
I ordered a $125 chassis for $55 that's already a great discount....
Mebbe Mario caught their goof.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys, is the # 81088 a good one?
I checked back this am and it's not on the list anymore. I'm hoping the best one sold first....
Thanks 
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

John, the 81088 has metal rods and walschaerts valve gear with yellow bumble bee valve chest covers.
It is still on the list and they must have plenty because the limit on that one is 10 rather than 5 like the others.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Andrew, you are the first to tell me of the metal side rods, a good thing and the second to correct my notion that they were out, good for others I guess.
I went back and witnessed both pages.... will the judges take that? lol
Poor bees get painted....

Any stories of the gears being not so Gear (groovy)? Talk about a way back machine!
John


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am unfamiliar with the Bachmann site. Does anyone have a link to this sale page? Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There is no sale page. 20% discount on all parts if you use the code: WAKE UP. The offer is not on already discounted parts though. 
Bachmann Parts
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66

The chassis are on the 'Anniversary' 4th and 5th pages.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I ordered mine on Tuesday, Bachmann said the cheapest shipping was 2nd day, I paid. It arrived Saturday, conceding Tues as an order day, Wed -Sat is 4 days. As a future project 2 days wasn't important....but the extra $!

Does anybody make a high speed freight truck? I'm thinking the trucks used under some express reefers, just need one. My short line could use a Poor man's Hudson, no Dreyfus styling... or also known as Commuter locos see attachment. The Mudson! Not a portly as a Mudhen.....

How hard is it to remove the fake front coupler? I'll want working.
The valve covers are Orange not gold, close to daylight orange! Did they paint them wrong?
Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The fake coupler has a screw underneath. You have to take the cow catcher off to get at it.

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Andrew, that was my guess.
John


----------

